# Curious



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah, look at this universe of ours. 
This great feat for man kind.
Untold trillions live amongst these stars.
These beautiful stars of ours.
But isn't it a curious thing.
That no matter how far mankind comes.
No matter how many planets it conquers.
No matter how many new things it learns.
Mankind always finds the need to kill.
To make war amongst one another.
For man is not a peaceful race. 
No, man is a child who knows to little.
And wants to much.
But isn't it curious.
That no matter how far they come.
No matter how much they fight.
No matter how much they kick and scream.
They always.
All fall down.
Yes man is a curious race.
Man is a young race.
And man will never reach what they want to accomplish.
What a curious fate.
For such a race.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn your rhyming hide. beauty and poetic thought has no place in 40k, unless its Haiku or really really crappy so has to not distract from the killing. As it is your poem might distract those prancy Eldar, then they will start making excuses like you only killed me because Master Kashnizel distracted me. errrm where was I again oh yah Mexicans have no place in the imperium of man end of story.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Damn your rhyming hide. beauty and poetic thought has no place in 40k, unless its Haiku or really really crappy so has to not distract from the killing. As it is your poem might distract those prancy Eldar, then they will start making excuses like you only killed me because Master Kashnizel distracted me. errrm where was I again oh yah Mexicans have no place in the imperium of man end of story.


 I wasn't trying to rhyme this, or make it a haiku. Poems don't need to rhyme, and I wasn't trying to make this a poem. It's just a random guys thoughts about the Imperium. And I really don't understand why you found the need to mention mexicans in your post.


----------

